# Getting my Son into this???



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Son is 12 and is really wanting to learn to dive. He and I snorkel a lot and he is an a excellent swimmer. I am qualed and would like to get him qualed. We live in Navarre, where do you suggest I take him to where they will really teach him and not just go through the motions with him?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Is he in the boyscouts? Camp Euchee in Defuniak does a week long dive program for the scouts. It's all in and includes a vortex dive. WAY CHEAPER too. 

Plenty of hands on time, there's only 6 kids per week usually


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dive Pros on Hwy 98 is the place several good instructors. See CJ she will set you up. Just last year had my granddaughter certified there Gary was her instructor. They have a pool on sight and you can attend the training sessions and observe the teaching.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Hopefully they can get him in at the camp, I believe they will earn PADI open water cert. As well as the SCUBA merit badge


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

MBT has good instructors and friendly people. 

My dad still says it was one of the best things we ever did together and that was 24 years ago.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

